# Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

im loking for info on them what are they like beaviour wise. how big do they grow and how venamose are they - are they able to live as colonies or are they best kept alone 

does anybody here keep them - im after a desert species of scorp and love the look of these


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

scorpion-boy said:


> im loking for info on them what are they like beaviour wise. how big do they grow and how venamose are they - are they able to live as colonies or are they best kept alone
> 
> does anybody here keep them - im after a desert species of scorp and love the look of these


depends on the individual specimen, before i got my H.Arizonensis i'd heard they can be aggressive etc but mine is as good as gold, handled her a couple of times and has never once threatened to sting me 

size wise i think you're looking at around 4-6 inches

venom is just the same as the normal Arizonensis, not particularly venomous, not life threatening anyway, but depends how you react to it, but generally not that potent

can only be kept individually, people have tried keeping together but eventually they will cannibalise each other as they are extremely territorial

i only have the normal Arizonensis but i do know of somebody who keeps a Pallidus Sp.

definitely worth getting yourself 1 though, very easy to care for


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

where wil i get one -ilive in leeds and the two stores i know of only sell emperors - theres not many scorps to choose from but i really want a desert set-up and those pallidus look amazing


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

scorpion-boy said:


> where wil i get one -ilive in leeds and the two stores i know of only sell emperors - theres not many scorps to choose from but i really want a desert set-up and those pallidus look amazing


if i'm honest i prefer the NCF over Pallidus but that's just my opinion

you could keep your eyes peeled on the classifieds here and also post yourself a wanted add, you would need paypal though so you can pay the seller if you do find 1

i bought mine a couple of months ago from my local pet shop but that was just by chance i saw that, you don't see them for sale very often

best bet like i say is to post yourself a wanted add


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hadrurus sp. are hardy desert scorps found in the southern united states through to Mexico - they should be kept solitary - fairly warm and dry with a shallow water bowl - too higher humidity will kill them off quickly- most specimens will not hesitate to sting and most are fairly defensive there are exceptions to the rule - they are also known to be very difficult to breed with very few captive breedings recorded- I have also found Hadrurus sp.to be vey food orientated.

They are really cool scorps - and a good choice for the intermediate keeper!


----------

